
A novel data-compression technique for faster computer programs - ShadowBannedUsr
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-04-data-compression-technique-faster.html
======
ShadowBannedUsr
PDF:
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/poantsai/papers/2019.zippads.as...](https://people.csail.mit.edu/poantsai/papers/2019.zippads.asplos.pdf)

